# Thew first review of my album and it's a rave.



## Ashermusic (Jan 5, 2018)

http://www.lamusiccritic.com/indie_...-fogerty-jules-shear-strange-boy-jacquie-lee/

I put my heart and soul into this album, so this is gratifying.


----------



## CGR (Jan 5, 2018)

Ashermusic said:


> http://www.lamusiccritic.com/indie_...-fogerty-jules-shear-strange-boy-jacquie-lee/
> 
> I put my heart and soul into this album, so this is gratifying.


Congratulations Jay - a very positive review.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks CGR.


----------



## Sami (Jan 5, 2018)

Congratulations Jay! I'll be getting it!


----------

